# New magazine in Grand Rapids,MI



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Shed magazine: anyone familiar with this? http://www.shedanimalmagazine.com/
It is new and will focus locally on all things animal, including rescue. My daughters name was sold(she subscribed to Dog Fancy) and we get solicitations from HSUS and now this mag sample came in the mail. It looks like it may be interesting, but $30 a year is ^^ for introductory issues. I am tempted but would like to see an issue before paying for a subscription. BTW the HopCat bar on Ionia has a dog friendly patio, and is advertising dog day afternoon on Sept 21st.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bump


----------

